
Sencha updates framework for building native-looking mobile Web apps - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/03/sencha-updates-framework-for-building-native-looking-mobile-web-apps.ars
======
melling
I have a native app that has an sqlite database with half a dozen tables, most
of which are small. One, however, has a few thousand records. I've been taking
a look into Sencha Touch. It looks great. Now I'm trying to figure out the
best way to migrate my data into something that's usable, without hosting it
as a JSON service. Anyone have a good solution?

~~~
evo_9
You might want to look at CouchDB, I'm using it for a jquery mobile project
and it's a pretty nice/clean way to handle data.

~~~
CptCodeMonkey
CouchDB installed onto the iPhone/iPad?

------
sil3ntmac
Is that a phone screenshot, or did they just resize the page in IE? But
seriously, for such a nice looking framework, you'd think the writer would
take the time to generate that image on a handset with (better? existing?)
font aliasing.

